# Australia PR application : Police Clearance Certificate



## gshekar (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for Australia PR last month (14/04/2014) and the application is waiting for case officer assignment.

I have uploaded almost all the documents. I got the India PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) last year 06/17/2013. Will this PCC be considered? Should I get a new one?

Please suggest.

I am currently in UK on a work assignment. I contacted the India High Commission here in London and they say that it will take about 45 days for me to get a PCC. So I am a bit worried.

Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gshekar, 

get a new one. Your visa has to be granted and you have to do your validation trip before it expires after one year. Since it's very unlikely that you will get the grant and be able to travel to Australia before the 17 July 2014, you should apply for a new one . 

Your CO will give you an extension if the PCC takes longer, by the way.


----------



## gshekar (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my India PCC on 17th June 2013. Are you saying that the date on which I get the PCC is going to determine the date within which I need to enter Australia if VISA is granted?

I have also lived in USA (returned to India 31st March 2013 and never been there again). I got the USA PCC on 24th July 2013.

Australia PR application date: 14th April 2014
India PCC date: 17th June 2013
USA PCC date: 24th July 2013

Do I need to apply for both India PCC & USA PCC again?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes all need to be re done, they are only valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

They must be valid when your visa is granted *and* your first entry date must be before they expire.


----------



## gshekar (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks to all for your timely help.
I am happy to inform that I got the VISA Grant Letter today.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pcc*

Hi shel,

I have been allocated a CO on 31st July and will put my application on hold to include my baby which is due in September.

My CO has asked for Form 80 and PCC. I have uploaded Form 80 and have some doubt about PCC.

I have PCC dated 8th October 2013. So this will not be valid till the visa grant. Can I submit the PCC along with the medicals in October or November 2014, as it will give me some more time for the initial entry.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
caaustralia


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi caaustralia, 

have you told your CO that you are expecting a baby yet? If not I'd recommend to do it as soon as possible. S/he may request that you get the PCC done anyway, for example if the baby is due soon. However, if the pregnancy is in the first trimester, the CO may ask you to wait with the PCC. Bt at the end of the day it's his/her decision, so if you are told to get it done, you have to get it done . 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi caaustralia,
> 
> have you told your CO that you are expecting a baby yet? If not I'd recommend to do it as soon as possible. S/he may request that you get the PCC done anyway, for example if the baby is due soon. However, if the pregnancy is in the first trimester, the CO may ask you to wait with the PCC. Bt at the end of the day it's his/her decision, so if you are told to get it done, you have to get it done .
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Yes, I have written a mail to my CO yesterday. My PCC will lapse in October 2014, when my baby will arrive.

Thanks for your advice.

Best regards,
Manpreet


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Manpreet, 

if your baby is due in October you can get the PCC done now and will probably still have have a year to validate your visa after the grant. I understand that it might be desirable to wait a bit longer and thus delay the last possible entry date. Ask your CO nicely and see what s/he says .


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> if your baby is due in October you can get the PCC done now and will probably still have have a year to validate your visa after the grant. I understand that it might be desirable to wait a bit longer and thus delay the last possible entry date. Ask your CO nicely and see what s/he says .


Hi Monika,

Thanks a lot. Will write a mail to my CO and let's hope he agrees to it.

Best regards,
Manpreet


----------

